# Galaxy Boat



## gasurffish

Recently bought a project boat a 19' Galaxy walk thru. Please ignore my ignorance about boats . I figured by the time I rebuild this I will have educated myself. Does anyone have information or manuals on this type of boat. Was made in 1981. I plan on using it in the backwaters around Jekyll Island Ga., when not surf fishing.


----------



## BigJeff823

Good Boat;My dad has one;a 21' with walk around.We've used it in Deleware Bay,Chesapeake Bay and Ocean.We even took it 25mi off Oregon Inlet to catch Tuna,Marlin,and Dolphin only to see a few Sailfish.Its a real durable boat and still proforms and looks like it did the first year we got it in 1991.1991 is the last year they had them out.Its a good big water boat.


----------



## BigJeff823

*I don't know about the specks of the boat(information)*

Sorry


----------



## Orest

*This might help????*

Found this on the WEB.




http://www.gmp.co.nz/forum/messages/23147.html


The owner of Galaxy Boat Manufacturing can provide a wealth of information on the models from the 70's and 80's. Alvin R. Roof @ 803-782-9213.



Orest


----------



## Orest

*And this.*

http://www.boatmotors.com/manuals.html


----------



## Orest

*Hope this helping you.*

http://www.outboardrepairs.com/topics/007640.html


----------



## Orest

*More info on Galaxy*

Details for Manufacturer Identification Code GAL

MIC: GAL 
Status: Out of Business 
Company: GALAXY BOAT MFG CO 
Company Official: ROOF, WM ALVIN 
Parent Company: Parent MIC: GME 
Address: PO BOX 3848 HWY 21 
City: COLUMBIA 
State: SC 
Zip: 29230 
Country: Phone: 8037862760 
Fax: In Business: 7/19/1972 12:00:00 AM 
Out of Business: 12/31/1990 12:00:00 AM 
Date Modified: 1/14/1991 12:00:00 AM 
Type: Outboards, Open Motorboats, Jon Boats Additional Address: 

Comments: P/C 12/10/86 NO ANSWER (803)794-1751 OLD PHONE NUMBER. SEE CASE FILE 920065N. 


Details for Manufacturer Identification Code GME

MIC: GME 
Status: Out of Business 
Company: GLOBAL MOTORBOAT CORPORATION
Company Official: ROOF JR, ALVIN 
Parent Company: Parent MIC: 
Address: PO BOX 4185 
City: COLUMBIA 
State: SC 
Zip: 292404185 
Country: Phone: 8037862762 
Fax: In Business: 1/7/1991 12:00:00 AM 
Out of Business: 5/24/1993 12:00:00 AM 
Date Modified: 3/6/1992 12:00:00 AM 
Type: Inboard/Outboard, Sterndrive, Inboard/Outdrive Additional Address: 

Comments: WAS GORDON M EAST OOB 771114 OF GUAM. GME'S PLANT ADDRESS: 8400 WILSON BLVD COLUMBIA, SC 29203. ALVIN ROOF/FORMERLY OF GALAXY BOATS 00B 901231 SEE ROOF LTR OF FEB 17, 1992 DJK. OOB PER LARRY ROSS MARINE THEFT INVESTIGATOR SC WILDLIFE AND MARINE RESOURCES AS OF 5/10/94. INTO BANKRUPTCY. NEW BUILDER ON SIGHT CALLED INFINITY BOATS, OWNER NAME RICK BROWN (SEE NPT). SEE CASE FILE 920065N. 09/14/94 CWO EVERS, MSO CHARLESTON REPORTS INFINITY IS BUILDING THE SAME OLD BOATS AS GALAXY, SAME PLACE, SAME PEOPLE AS GALAXY AND GLOBAL.


----------



## gasurffish

Thanks for the replies


----------

